# Yellow River 11-22



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Went pretty far up Yellow River today (past Bolling Creek) to try for some bass. It was a little slow but we got five decent bass on jig & craw combos. Here are a couple of pictures. The water in the river is is very low and very clear. Once past Bolling Creek beware of all the wood under the water and all the sand bars! Its pretty bad!

Amarillo Palmira


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Solid fish! Yeah, crazy shallow right now!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's some really nice fish and great photos. Over here on the Choctawhatchee the water conditions are about the same. I was out a couple of hours this afternoon doing a little recon on a particular area and the water is so clear and low it's almost a different world out there to fish.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report. You want to see the Yellow at it's lowest in years come to Milligan. It gets a little better past the forks where Shoal dumps in, but not much.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks everybody. Yeah, it is so low, unbelievable. I've never seen it like this before. And clear, so clear. Very difficult to get into the usual places. At one point, we got stuck getting into and out of a slough. We made it though with some shenanigans to get the boat in there. We had this trip planned for several weeks and didn't want to cancel it, no matter what! I forgot to mention that it was a good idea my buddy had brought some hand warmers for the ride up the river. It was a very cold boat ride.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good fish brother. Sounds like you were fishing where I been catching them at. It was difficult getting into last time. I was thinking about going back on Friday since I don't do the black Friday thing, but then again, sleep and football sounds good too. Up the river is getting so low and clear, that I was also thinking about targeting the south end of the river on Weaver and see what's going on down that way. Some fish are probaly out in the bay too, there's so many choices, don't know what to do....great fish


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Auguy. Let me not sugar coat it, that spot is terrible to get into and worse to get out of. I think, even that far upriver, the tide pulled the water level down because it was really tough getting out of that spot. I think I will wait until it starts raining again before I go back. Good fishing up there. Not sure of what weight we would have had under the new regs, but probably 10-11 pounds under the old rules. Not quite what I've seen that you've been doing lately, but not bad either. Also a couple of bite offs from mudfish and a single jackfish. Good luck! AP


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish ! Are those socks or shoes ?


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice fish ! Are those socks or shoes ?


My buddy refuses to acknowledge that summer is over! He had on crocs and socks and I'm like "Dude, it's winter!". He won't listen. A good friend.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

nice Jack ...will send pic from Thanksgiving Day


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your friend would have to have a tetanus shot before getting sockfooted in my boat! Yall know one day its gonna rain, muddy up the rivers, waters gonna get high and its gonna turn butt cold - Then we will miss the wonderful fishing Fall of 2016!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Your friend would have to have a tetanus shot before getting sockfooted in my boat! Yall know one day its gonna rain, muddy up the rivers, waters gonna get high and its gonna turn butt cold - Then we will miss the wonderful fishing Fall of 2016!!



Yep, enjoying the nice weather while we can. I'm at the point when it gets cold a warm bed is becoming more attractive than being in my boat at daylight on the river. Anyway, if we get the predicted rain the NOAA prediction for the Choctaw is from 1.9 now to 3.9 at Caryville by Saturday. At least we can then launch at 7 Runs.


----------

